# My not-so-new photography website *** weblog



## aliyawar (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey all,I was thinking of making a photoblog for the past two months but didn't get the time.This christmas,I took the time and almost completed my photo gallery *** photoblog site..this is mainly for fun and it is only meant for viewing by my friends and family,nothing professional,for I neither have the skills nor the energy to go professional,it is more of a hobby... it is still in the making and any suggestions by you will mean a lot.. so... C&C please ... i don't have the money or the energy to make a new website from scratch or base it on wordpress,so I used blogger and have givn it's default theme a complete overhaul.. so again ... C&C please...

http://www.photos.indiblaze.in


----------



## pic_chick (Dec 31, 2012)

I really dislike the background it takes a lot away from your photos and they are very good also for my laptop( not the best) the site was slow I had to scroll down to click the photo I wanted to see( a tiny bit) then back up to see it in full. I try to read thru a site but that background drove me away sorry


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 31, 2012)

The background is vary MySpace.

Also don't use flash if you want your site to belied on all types of devices I'm on my i pad and so all I get to see the the bad background.


----------



## nola.ron (Dec 31, 2012)

pic_chick said:


> I really dislike the background it takes a lot away from your photos and they are very good also for my laptop( not the best) the site was slow I had to scroll down to click the photo I wanted to see( a tiny bit) then back up to see it in full. I try to read thru a site but that background drove me away sorry



+1


----------



## aliyawar (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks everyone...i will definitely do something better...i am going to switch to a custom wordpress installation  as soon as possible..


----------



## Sarmad (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey have you checked Tumblr? That's quite a decent host, Also Create A Portfolio - Host My Portfolio is one really handy tool!

In your current websites, I really don't like the background and the header, both are very distracting and plain awkward.
I do like your photo slide show, but it would be better if you create something like albums, and divide your photos into categories such as people, flowers, wildlife etc! I'm not asking you remove the gallery, but try to add a button adjacent to blog button, and categorize albums in that. You can also create separate galleries for each category.

This is my blog, I just created that for testing some features of tumblr and I don't use it anymore, but I think my design will help you a lot.

If you have no time or it's really a hard task for you, Simply add your name in any serif font in broad letters, and make a simple background with just one color. I would strongly suggest Black for photos!


----------

